# some intrest offers on weapons



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Springfield Armory Rifle M1A SOCOM .308 Win Kryptek Highlander AA9613
1299.99

Taurus PT 709 Slim 9mm Pistol 1-709031FS
199.99

from Palmetto State Armory week end only


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks to be good prices. Don't need the Taurus but the Springfield has been calling my name like the Siren she is!
Thanks Smitty


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Looks to be good prices. Don't need the Taurus but the Springfield has been calling my name like the Siren she is!
> Thanks Smitty


 The 
Taurus PT 709 Slim 9mm Pistol @ $199 may find a home with those on a budget it will shoot, still better than a stick ,rock or Hi point..


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The
> Taurus PT 709 Slim 9mm Pistol @ $199 may find a home with those on a budget it will shoot, still better than a stick ,rock or Hi point..


That's a big 10-4 on the Hi-Point..............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

had a PT709, shot ok, nothing special, pulled the trigger it went bang. In the $200 range, I don't think you could beat it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I had 2, one wouldn't feed, one wouldn't go bang

Then the 2 PT-22's, neither would work right. At least one was free from TearAss direct


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Looks to be good prices. Don't need the Taurus but the Springfield has been calling my name like the Siren she is!
> Thanks Smitty


Get the springfield rather than the pistole you are considering in your other thread.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> That's a big 10-4 on the Hi-Point..............
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I don't know about that...If your outta ammo nothing will knock ya out like a hard thrown Hi Point! Might even kill ya!


----------

